# AKAIO 1.4.1



## Another World (Mar 15, 2009)

*AKAIO 1.4.1*
Update












AKAIO 1.4.1 has been released. This update includes a working fix for GTA:CW as well as many various bug fixes. Please read the change log for more information. Report all bugs to the Bugdar which is linked at the bottom of this post. 




*Quick-Save Mode Game Fixes in AKAIO Firmware v1.4.1*





 NDS #0223 - Animal Crossing Wild World (DMA-MODE forced)





 NDS #0390 - Animal Crossing Wild World (DMA-MODE forced)





 NDS #0595 - Clubhouse Games





 NDS #1330 - Rune Factory: A Fantasy Harvest Moon





 NDS #1479 - Animal Crossing: Wild World (v1.1) (DMA-MODE forced)





 NDS #2713 - Princess Maker 4 Special Edition (Japan)





 NDS #3369 - Mario and Luigi RPG 3





 NDS #3378 - Hidamari Sketch Dokodemo Sugoroku x 365





 NDS #3443 - Rune Factory: A Fantasy Harvest Moon





 NDS #3498 - Princess Maker 4 (Special Edition) *PROPER*




*Compatibility Game Fixes in AKAIO Firmware v1.4.1*





 NDS #0223 - Animal Crossing Wild World





 NDS #0390 - Animal Crossing Wild World





 NDS #1479 - Animal Crossing: Wild World (v1.1)





 NDS #3517 - Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars (Thanks to Gelu)*
*Use only a clean/unpatched copy of GTA:CW, do not use a previously "hacked" back-up copy. 





 NDS #3369 - Mario and Luigi RPG 3 (Thanks to Gelu)





 NDS #3049 - Layton Kyouju to Saigo no Jikan Ryokou (Thanks to Gelu)



			
				Changelog said:
			
		

> *NOTE: It's recommended you delete your optionlist.bin file in the __aio folder when updating to this release as the file structure has changed.*
> + Soft reset Improvements.
> + Fixed corrupt Language files (Italian, German and Japanese).
> + Added missing font needed for chinese.
> ...






Download*
*Wifi Updater fixed. If you downloaded v1.4.1 please update to v1.4.1 PROPER.



AKAIO Bug Tracker



AKAIO Official WIKI



Discuss


----------

